# Mother Charged After Dropping Baby In Fight



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 23, 2019)

So was the fight worth losing your child and your freedom?



People
*Georgia Mom Charged With Murder After Allegedly Dropping Baby in Fight With Other Woman*


 Chris Harris,People 3 hours ago 







Ga. Mom Charged With Murder After Allegedly Dropping Baby in Fight
A Georgia woman has been charged with murder after she dropped her baby during a fight with another woman, which police say resulted in the baby’s death.

Karen Lashun Harrison, 26, remains in police custody on murder and several other charges including felony child cruelty, simple battery and affray charges, according to a Moultrie Police Department statement.

Police in Moultrie have not released the name or sex of Harrison’s child.

According to the statement, authorities are awaiting the results of an autopsy on the 3-month-old’s body, but investigators believe the child died as a result of the fall.

The fight occurred Friday, outside a beauty supply store in Moultrie. First responders rushed to the scene and transported the baby to a nearby hospital.

The child died on Saturday, the statement confirms.

_• Want to keep up with the latest crime coverage? __Click here__ to get breaking crime news, ongoing trial coverage and details of intriguing unsolved cases in the True Crime Newsletter._

Police allege Harrison told officers the child fell out of a family friend’s arms, an account the friend allegedly backed up.

But detectives obtained surveillance footage of the fight, which shows the baby in the mother’s arms.

The friend, Carneata Clark, 26, was charged with obstruction of justice and making false statements to police.

PEOPLE was unable to reach Clark for comment.

Harrison’s bail information was unavailable at press time.

It was unclear if Harrison or Clark have entered pleas to the charges against them, or whether either had an attorney who could speak on their behalf.


Yahoo Now
*Mother allegedly drops, kills her 3-month-old baby while fighting another woman*


 Dillon Thompson,Yahoo Now 12 minutes ago 



The fight took place in the parking lot outside of the store. Police say Harrison dropped her three-month-old son on the pavement during the altercation.

The child landed on its head, and was taken to Colquitt Regional Medical Center for treatment the following day. It later died from injuries related to the fall.

Harrison originally told police that her baby received the injury when it fell from a family friend's arms.

That friend, Carneata Clark, corroborated the story. She's since been charged with providing false statements and obstructing an officer.

The other woman involved in the fight has not been charged, however Moultrie Police Lt. Freddie Williams said the investigation is still underway and that more charges are possible.

Video obtained by WLAB-TV shows how the incident unfolded. However, due to the graphic nature of the footage, the station chose not to air the clip in its entirety.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 23, 2019)

Omg that poor baby.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 23, 2019)

I saw this the other day. Poor baby. 

Two of the worsts fights among adults I’ve witnessed in real life have been at a beauty supply store. One was because one person bumped into another without saying excuse me...


----------



## Kanky (Jul 23, 2019)

Horrible. The mother waited until the next day to take the baby to the hospital.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 23, 2019)

Is it too much to ask that you wait until you're not pregnant/holding your baby before you start fighting?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 23, 2019)

Their Muhammad Ali and George Foreman ultimate rumble in front of the the BSS was not worth the loss of a precious life. Imho the other lady ought to be charged as well.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 23, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Their Muhammad Ali and George Foreman ultimate rumble in front of the the BSS was not worth the loss of a precious life. Imho the other lady ought to be charged as well.



and a man joined in as well, fighting the woman with the baby, why was he not charged?


----------



## sumertyme08 (Jul 23, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Their Muhammad Ali and George Foreman ultimate rumble in front of the the BSS was not worth the loss of a precious life. *Imho the other lady ought to be charged as well*.



I agree with the bolded, In watching the full video in slow motion I don’t understand how the mother is being charged for murder and not the other woman, the other charges sure. 

The other woman initiated the fight and it looked like the mother raised her arm in defense when the woman who initiated  grabbed her shirt and arm causing the mother to drop the baby. That poor baby.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 23, 2019)

So the woman with the baby shouldn't have backed away from the other woman because the other woman started it? or at least told someone hold my baby first. Got it. 

I told ya'll these chicks don't care about being pregnant or holding a baby,  they will fight you and not back down.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 23, 2019)

Unbelievable


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 23, 2019)

Not only did she drop the baby but they were trampling him/her during the fight. 

Disgusting.

Bet this was over a man.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 23, 2019)

The other lady hit first, but the mother’s stance and body language was equally, if not more, aggressive. I think both should be charged.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 24, 2019)

I could NEVER escalate a potentially dangerous situation while with a child, let alone while holding an infant. The mother had no regard for her child’s safety as she escalated the confrontation (getting closer to the woman, the aggressive body language, the finger pointing towards the woman’s face). And the woman had no regard for the child’s safety when she escalated the verbal confrontation to a physical one by hitting the mother with a bag WHILE AN INFANT was in the mother’s hand. Idiocy all around. The child suffered.
A horrible disregard for human life from everyone involved except the friend who picked the baby up to prevent further trampling. I wish the friend had offered to hold the baby while the mother brawled.
Oh well.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 24, 2019)

How do you all feel about the friend being charged because she lied about the baby falling from her hands?


----------



## dicapr (Jul 24, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> The other lady hit first, but the mother’s stance and body language was equally, if not more, aggressive. I think both should be charged.



Having an aggressive stance isn’t the same as throwing the first punch-at least if you are an adult. These women are not children and just because someone is acting aggressive doesn’t mean you escalate it-especially if there is a child involved. The woman who threw the first punch deserves to be charged too. 

Hitting a woman with a child is child endangerment. If it was a domestic violence situation and someone hit their SO while a child was present we would recognize that the party who swung first endangered the child. 

There is enough blame to go around. The mother deserves to be charged. I’m not arguing that. But the women who she was fighting isn’t blameless in this child’s death either.


----------



## RUBY (Jul 24, 2019)

Saw a short video clip 

1. Was the later who hit the lady holding the baby first pregnant? Because it looks to me like she is and she should be charged with murder and child endangerment for her unborn baby. For all she knew that first hit could have caused the lady to be unbalanced and drop the baby. 
2. The lady holding the baby should have backed away and sort protection for her child.  The situation was already tense before the hit or maybe she thought that the woman wouldn't attack her with a baby in her arms. But instead of going with her instinct to defend herself and fight back she should have fled and sort to protect the baby first.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 24, 2019)

RUBY said:


> Saw a short video clip
> 
> 1. Was the later who hit the lady holding the baby first pregnant? Because it looks to me like she is and she should be charged with murder and child endangerment for her unborn baby. For all she knew that first hit could have caused the lady to be unbalanced and drop the baby.
> 2. The lady holding the baby should have backed away and sort protection for her child.  The situation was already tense before the hit or maybe she thought that the woman wouldn't attack her with a baby in her arms. But instead of going with her instinct to defend herself and fight back she should have fled and sort to protect the baby first.



Fled and sort to protect the baby? Really?  You are asking too much. That woman hit her first. She had to protect herself and her baby in her arms by fighting back.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 24, 2019)

AND she waited until the next day to take the baby to the hospital.

I'm good on this story.


----------



## RUBY (Jul 24, 2019)

What was the excuse for waiting to take the baby to the hospital?

eta: Baby was taken to the hospital from the scene. At least there was no delay in treatment, such a shame that this happened.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 24, 2019)

All the adults need to be locked up under the jail. Why did no one's common sense kick in to walk away or wait until the infant was out of danger before starting the rumble in the jungle. Even animals in the wild know to put their young away or behind them in the presence of a threat. 

And the baby was taken to the hospital immediately after the fight on Friday due to his injuries. He died on Saturday. There was no delay in the baby getting medical attention.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 24, 2019)

smh. I cannot.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 24, 2019)

dicapr said:


> Having an aggressive stance isn’t the same as throwing the first punch-at least if you are an adult. These women are not children and just because someone is acting aggressive doesn’t mean you escalate it-especially if there is a child involved. The woman who threw the first punch deserves to be charged too.
> 
> Hitting a woman with a child is child endangerment. If it was a domestic violence situation and someone hit their SO while a child was present we would recognize that the party who swung first endangered the child.
> 
> There is enough blame to go around. The mother deserves to be charged. I’m not arguing that. But the women who she was fighting isn’t blameless in this child’s death either.



Did you read my very short post to the end, where I said they both should be charged?

The argument shouldn’t be about whether being aggressive and threatening is the same as physically attacking someone. We know it’s not. You don’t need to preach that. It’s about whose actions endangered the child. Both of their actions did.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I saw this the other day. Poor baby.
> 
> Two of the worsts fights among adults I’ve witnessed in real life have been at a beauty supply store. One was because one person bumped into another without saying excuse me...


It’s a lot of physical and verbally aggressive women that shop at the beauty supply store. Just walking around with chips on their shoulders ready for some action.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 26, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> How do you all feel about the friend being charged because she lied about the baby falling from her hands?


Everyone involved should be charged.  Lock them all up!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 26, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> How do you all feel about the friend being charged because she lied about the baby falling from her hands?


She's dumb and got what she deserved.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 26, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> It’s a lot of physical and verbally aggressive women that shop at the beauty supply store. Just walking around with chips on their shoulders ready for some action.


What's happening at the beauty supply? 
1. Are they mad because they know they shouldn't be giving these Asians their money?
2. Is it because the wigs are ugly?
3. Is weave toxic?
4. Do they feel they can't take it out on the Asian business owners so they take it out on other shoppers?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> What's happening at the beauty supply?
> 1. Are they mad because they know they shouldn't be giving these Asians their money?
> 2. Is it because the wigs are ugly?
> 3. Is weave toxic?
> 4. Do they feel they can't take it out on the Asian business owners so they take it out on other shoppers?


I think so and a bunch of other things to add to the list. I was there the other day and it was drama filled. Every time I go and it doesn’t matter what bss I go to, somebody is getting really sassy and loud.  But hey where else can somebody go that’s on the ground to get what is sold at the BSS? So all kinds of types and personalities will show up. That mess doesn’t happen at Sally or Target.. lol


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 26, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> What's happening at the beauty supply?
> 1. Are they mad because they know they shouldn't be giving these Asians their money?
> 2. Is it because the wigs are ugly?
> 3. Is weave toxic?
> 4. Do they feel they can't take it out on the Asian business owners so they take it out on other shoppers?





Evolving78 said:


> I think so and a bunch of other things to add to the list. I was there the other day and it was drama filled. Every time I go and it doesn’t matter what bss I go to, somebody is getting really sassy and loud.  But hey where else can somebody go that’s on the ground to get what is sold at the BSS? So all kinds of types and personalities will show up. That mess doesn’t happen at Sally or Target.. lol



Imagine the type of life you have to live to not even have internet access to order beauty and self care products online. Don’t know nothing about an Amazon Prime account... People with that life are the ones rolling up in the Asian BSS. They’re angry.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 27, 2019)

Side note: Why is the baby boy/son referred to by the pronoun 'it' instead of 'he' in this news article?


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 29, 2019)

Because they don’t see us as human.


Reinventing21 said:


> Side note: Why is the baby boy/son referred to by the pronoun 'it' instead of 'he' in this news article?


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 29, 2019)

Most weave is possessed.
(Even the synthetic/human hair blends use a lot of Indian hair. And most Indian weave comes from temples where the donors have cut their hair as part of a spiritual cleansing. A lot of the other human hair that winds up in hair pieces comes from desperate women whose hair is a last resort sacrifice attempting to ameliorate some terrible condition. All of that negative energy has to go SOMEWHERE.)


LivingInPeace said:


> 3. Is weave toxic?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 29, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Most weave is possessed.
> (Even the synthetic/human hair blends use a lot of Indian hair. And most Indian weave comes from temples where the donors have cut their hair as part of a spiritual cleansing.)


See! There’s the problem. Walking up and down aisles of demon possessed hair!
So many questions have been answered.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 29, 2019)

Frfr, though!
I point everyone who asks this question to that episode of The Simpsons where Homer becomes this murderer after getting Snake’s hair transplant.  The Simpson’s isn’t considered a modern Oracle for nothing. Matt Groening and ‘nem be trying to put everybody on game but they get dismissed because it’s a cartoon. Welp.

A lot of people I know sage their wefts before install.



LivingInPeace said:


> See! There’s the problem. Walking up and down demon possessed aisles of hair!
> So many questions have been answered.


----------

